# WinOSX Wallpaper



## Vidboy10 (Jun 14, 2009)

I was just fucking around with Photoshop and i just had an idea for making a Boot Camp Wallpaper.
What do you guys think?






Feel free to use!


----------



## Splych (Jun 14, 2009)

Boot Camp? It is nice-ish. Can't say much now... Maybe get rid of the stars and put up a blue sky. Not enough Windows.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Boot Camp? It is nice-ish. Can't say much now... Maybe get rid of the stars and put up a blue sky. Not enough Windows.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boot_Camp_(software)

Meh i really just did this for fun.


----------



## Quick-zeno (Jun 15, 2009)

For the sky, you should have used:


----------



## Splych (Jun 15, 2009)

The sk would look better with that blue. I am gonna go read more into it... Well BootCamp...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quick-zeno said:
			
		

> For the sky, you should have used:
> 
> [/quote]
> DAMN....
> ...


----------



## lildaz (Jun 16, 2009)

looks nice...but the sky should be different.


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks very nice, and unlike the rest, I think the sky looks perfect ^^


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Jun 23, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I was just fucking around with Photoshop and i just had an idea for making a Boot Camp Wallpaper.
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...



Too much Windows, need more OS X. 

But that's cause Windows sucks. Go to Mac, you'll never go back.


----------



## science (Jun 23, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> to bad i dont save my PSD's



lol neither do I


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jun 23, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? C'mon guys, are you still using Floppy Disks?  How big do your .psd files get that you don't want to keep them?

However, for quick stuff chops I don't save my raws, usually just export to .png and that's the end of it.  Wallpapers and art I always keep the workfiles around.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Jun 24, 2009)

If you work hard on it, keep it. Especially the .psd file(s). 

Just upload it to your e-mail if you don't want it on your computer. Or upload it to file sharing sites (i.e. MediaFire, MegaUpload) and e-mail the link to yourself.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 12, 2009)

I think the giant finder makes up for the hills. The perfect balence.
-Lawl


----------

